# Mini blinds!



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone else find the mini blinds to be an extremely tight fit under the valances, making them difficult to open, close, raise, lower, and otherwise adjust? On our 21RS it almost seems the valances need spacers behind them to allow more maneuvering room. Any thoughts? Any mods?

We have had three one-night trailering experiences since purchasing our TT a couple of weeks ago. What a blast!

Diane and Gordon
Victoria, BC
21RS
1996 Yukon 4WD


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hi. our valances are very tight on a few of the windows. matter of fact on the long window by the door is so bad that I never even try. i either leave it shut or I lift it up. I would be interested in a mod also.

Kim.... 25RSS


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I changed all my mini blinds with the day&night shades. No strings to pull and no more clanging as you walk through the tt.

Jim


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

jallen58 said:


> I changed all my mini blinds with the day&night shades. No strings to pull and no more clanging as you walk through the tt.
> 
> Jim


On our outback, the blinds are a bit of work. I have noticed a few that have the very top blind blade screwed to the top - which makes it almost impossible to change the blind angle. (ive got to get in there with a screwdriver and fix em) - along as noted above them being just tight in the valance.

Jim, we have talked about that since the last TT we owned... Can you provide a few details on costs and installiation issues? We looked at one unit (can't remember which one now, so many) that had these installed and we loved them.

Hope i didn't mis a post on that type of mod, im still reading as much as i can...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What year are your 25RSS's???
I have had no issues with the blinds/valances.


----------



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

Our 21RS is a 2004 model and the mini blind over the dinette is the most difficult to operate with the window-opening knob and side curtains adding to the problem. I figured if the valance could be moved out a big by use of a spacer things might work more smoothly.

Diane and Gordon
Victoria, BC
2004 21RS
1996 Yukon 4WD


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The mini blinds in our 21RS seem to work fine except for the broken tabs that hold the metal strip on the bottom. I broke those off by accident. Our blinds are cut out around the window knob.

As far as those side curtains, we removed those long ago, they're just held on with velcro and were always in the way.

We put pull down shades in the bed slide and they're great for that spot. I think they were 10 dollars each at home depot. I'm not sure I'd like them on the rest of the windows though. Might be too dark.

Mike


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't like the mini-blinds,







and I really don't like the way that they were installed. First, the mini-blind, is screwed to the wall. this is accomplished thru the blind with no support in the middle so the blind itself is crushed. Then the valance is attached to the blind by a screw thru the bottom of the blind. No wonder that the blind becomes difficult to operate







.

The blinds are designed to fit into a bracket that is supposed to be attached to the wall. The valance shoud be secured to the wall independent of the blind and with enough room for the blind to operate. I guess this is just another example of a cost saving construction idea from Thor/Keystone/Outback.

We have already replace the blinds in the bedroom slide out with a roller shade. The rest of the windows are going to get day/night shades in the near future. It looks like they run between 60 and 160 dollars at CW depending on size. they are a special order item with several color choices. I will most likely do one or two windows at a time to save the budget







and save my wife from sticker shock







.

Happy and Safe Camping to All,

Tom


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

ND, our camper was made the first part of April 2004

Kim


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Boy, do I know what you mean! The mini-blinds over the sofa and over the dinette are a pain to open. I broke off the wand on one of them. They do need a spacer, but it would be hard to not see it. It would have to be something that looks nice. Here's what I did: I _very carefully_ flexed the valence outward and it was just enough so that the wand now turns without binding. You might try it.


----------



## bumpo11 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

I've been a lurker for some time but had to pop in about the mini blinds.








The one thing about our camper I despised was those and just as I suspected, they were not only a pain but noisy to boot! I also knew it was only a matter of time before they started to get bent etc. The kids we always rolling into them on the bunks. I went to Unitedshade.com and bought the day/night shades for all my windows. I did this last year and to outfit all the windows in my 28RSS was just under $300. I have been in window happiness ever since!







I helped hubby with the install on one trip out and it took us a little over an hour. This is by far the best modification we have done yet.

BTW, hubby did the pump insulation this weekend....thanks! It's much quieter now!

Tammy


----------

